# Received TIVO renewed Bolt+ 3 TB - DOA



## NY_Joe (Dec 26, 2007)

So I took advantage of the sale this week and picked up a 3TB Bolt+ w 6 tuners. Not a fan of the VOX and don't like the looks of the new software.

Received Thursday,got M card and Tuning adapter Friday night. Set it all up and goto boot up and I get.....nothing.

Plugged into 5 slots on surge protector, 3 wall outlets that had items plugged in and working...nothing

Jiggled the connector at Bolt, plugged and unplugged many times, pushed in as hard as i could....nothing

Too say I'm furious is an understatement. Support was closed and doesn't open until 11Am eastern time. I have bought 3 mini's, 3 tivos from best buy no issues. Bought 2 tivos from weakness, no issues.

Am i screwed until they ship a new cord or new unit? Any troubleshooting thing I may have missed?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NY_Joe said:


> Am i screwed until they ship a new cord or new unit? Any troubleshooting thing I may have missed?


Have someone plug it in (in a quiet space) and see if you can hear the fan or hard drive power up. New unit would be my choice. But it's still a crap shoot.


----------



## NY_Joe (Dec 26, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Have someone plug it in (in a quiet space) and see if you can hear the fan or hard drive power up. New unit would be my choice. But it's still a crap shoot.


Did that last night. Not a peep. Nothing spinning.

What gets me is the invoiced is stamped "Unit tested. Ready for use" or something like that. Guess not


----------



## Okiesnipe (Sep 5, 2017)

Have you tried a different power supply ??


----------



## michaeltw (Jan 11, 2002)

Even new devices can arrive DOA, it sucks but call Tivo and have them replace. If it's acting this weird already don't even bother putting more time into it - you need a "new" one.

I too took advantage of the offer for the same pre-VOX reason as you but alas on initial setup it downloaded the new UI without any prompt. I played with it for a bit and then did the Remote to IR/modified Repeat Guided Setup Reset trick and went back to Tivo Proper.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## NY_Joe (Dec 26, 2007)

Okiesnipe said:


> Have you tried a different power supply ??


I only have 3 mini's, 1 Roamio Pro and an Elite. None of the the power supply connections are compatible.


----------



## NY_Joe (Dec 26, 2007)

michaeltw said:


> Even new devices can arrive DOA, it sucks but call Tivo and have them replace. If it's acting this weird already don't even bother putting more time into it - you need a "new" one.
> 
> I too took advantage of the offer for the same pre-VOX reason as you but alas on initial setup it downloaded the new UI without any prompt. I played with it for a bit and then did the Remote to IR/modified Repeat Guided Setup Reset trick and went back to Tivo Proper.
> 
> Good luck with yours!


Just spent close to an hour on the phone w Tivo. Speaking, on hold, etc.

No real troubleshooting done beyond what I did. CS rep got approval for RMA and new order would be processed but couldn't tell me when or when it would ship.

Had to talk to supervisor and got them to ship the order Monday and expedite. I have to pay and then they will reimburse in 2 weeks. Customer service is not their forte.

I just couldn't stay on the phone anymore, Was really debating just getting an RMA and paying full boat on one from weaknees.com....thats how bad their costumer service is.

My Bolt was more like a fizzle so far.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

NY_Joe said:


> Did that last night. Not a peep. Nothing spinning.
> 
> What gets me is the invoiced is stamped "Unit tested. Ready for use" or something like that. Guess not


guess you never heard of damaged during shipping?


----------



## NY_Joe (Dec 26, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> guess you never heard of damaged during shipping?


The unit was packed in a box within another bigger box with airbags. The Bolt was wedged in the styrofoam packing and I had to forcefully pull it out. Neither box showed damage.

How can a circuit board or electrical connection be damage in transit if nothing it was encased in was damaged? Even if by the off chance it was damaged in transit, it does't discount their lack of customer service. I have been a TIVO user for 15+ years and CS has never been as bad as it was today.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

NY_Joe said:


> The unit was packed in a box within another bigger box with airbags. The Bolt was wedged in the styrofoam packing and I had to forcefully pull it out. Neither box showed damage.
> 
> How can a circuit board or electrical connection be damage in transit if nothing it was encased in was damaged? Even if by the off chance it was damaged in transit, it does't discount their lack of customer service. I have been a TIVO user for 15+ years and CS has never been as bad as it was today.


maybe the didn't test everything


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

NY_Joe said:


> The unit was packed in a box within another bigger box with airbags. The Bolt was wedged in the styrofoam packing and I had to forcefully pull it out. Neither box showed damage.
> 
> How can a circuit board or electrical connection be damage in transit if nothing it was encased in was damaged?


Let's say hypothetically an internal cable was connected but not pressed in all the way to enable the retainer clips. During transit the cable becomes dislodged.

btw did you use a voltmeter to test if the power brick was producing expected voltage?


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

I have purchased other brands of refurbished DVR's and had a new power adapter arrive dead. It is not just with TiVo that these issues occur.


----------



## Capfx (Nov 9, 2017)

You could get a Bolt from Best Buy and see if it works with that power supply.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

NY_Joe said:


> So I took advantage of the sale this week and picked up a 3TB Bolt+ w 6 tuners. Not a fan of the VOX and don't like the looks of the new software.
> 
> Received Thursday,got M card and Tuning adapter Friday night. Set it all up and goto boot up and I get.....nothing.
> 
> ...


I had something similar happen last year with a refurb OTA unit I got for $200. TiVo didn't even want to trouble shoot and they just wanted to replace it. Luckily I had a spare power supply and when I plugged that in the TiVo worked fine. So they just sent me out a replacement power supply and the refurb Roamio OTA has been working great since.

I also have a refurb Roamio Basic that has been working great for over two years.

I gave both refurb units to my GF for use with OTA stations.


----------



## NY_Joe (Dec 26, 2007)

sfhub said:


> Let's say hypothetically an internal cable was connected but not pressed in all the way to enable the retainer clips. During transit the cable becomes dislodged.
> 
> btw did you use a voltmeter to test if the power brick was producing expected voltage?


If it was a loose wire, then their quality control really needs to be looked at.

No, I didn't use a voltmeter. Wasn't opening the Tivo to "fix a wire" or out to diagnose a problem.


----------



## NY_Joe (Dec 26, 2007)

Capfx said:


> You could get a Bolt from Best Buy and see if it works with that power supply.


Wasn't laying out money to buy a Bolt to test a power supply. I checked to see if they sold as an accessory but they didn't.


----------



## NY_Joe (Dec 26, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I had something similar happen last year with a refurb OTA unit I got for $200. TiVo didn't even want to trouble shoot and they just wanted to replace it. Luckily I had a spare power supply and when I plugged that in the TiVo worked fine. So they just sent me out a replacement power supply and the refurb Roamio OTA has been working great since.
> 
> I also have a refurb Roamio Basic that has been working great for over two years.
> 
> I gave both refurb units to my GF for use with OTA stations.


All my TIVO's back to Directivo and series 2 have been purchased from Best Buy (or electronic store) or Weaknees. First (and last) time I will purchase a refurbished unit and from Tivo directly.

Not bc of the product but the customer service has been putrid.


----------



## NY_Joe (Dec 26, 2007)

Got confirmation that replacement Bolt has gone out. Screwed up yet again. Supervisor agreed to overnight and asked for deposit. Of course went out ground 3-4 day delivery. Waiting to check card tomorrow to make sure they didn't charge the card.

Hoping all the issues are being worked out now and I have no issues when I connect it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

NY_Joe said:


> Wasn't laying out money to buy a Bolt to test a power supply. I checked to see if they sold as an accessory but they didn't.


Sure they do. Here is the Accessories page.
Accessories

And here is the page for the white Bolt power supply.
TiVo Accessories| BOLT Power Adaptor

And here is the page for the black Bolt power supply.
TiVo Accessories| BOLT Black Power Adaptor


----------



## NY_Joe (Dec 26, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Sure they do. Here is the Accessories page.
> Accessories
> 
> And here is the page for the white Bolt power supply.
> ...


Sorry, for confusion. Capfx said go to Best Buy to buy a Bolt and use that power supply.

I know Tivo sold new power cords but why purchase one when I just spent $300 on a "factory renewed" unit. I would still have to wait on shipping.


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

This thread just adds to the "NY" stereotype. It's all about them and not the real world.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

NY_Joe said:


> Sorry, for confusion. Capfx said go to Best Buy to buy a Bolt and use that power supply.
> 
> I know Tivo sold new power cords but why purchase one when I just spent $300 on a "factory renewed" unit. I would still have to wait on shipping.


Yes, I was fortunate to have a spare one lying around. but I also had another Roamio at the time. So it would have just been a matter of swapping power supplies to make sure that was the issue.


----------



## NY_Joe (Dec 26, 2007)

m.s said:


> This thread just adds to the "NY" stereotype. It's all about them and not the real world.


I wasn't even going to acknowledge your narrow minded comment but a quick review of a handful of your posts shows you are this useless in all your comments.

Troll elsewhere.


----------



## aggarcia (Aug 27, 2002)

Sorry to hear your new Bolt was DOA. This does happen to the best of products. Hopefully customer service will get you a working replacement.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

NY_Joe said:


> How can a circuit board or electrical connection be damage in transit if nothing it was encased in was damaged?





NY_Joe said:


> If it was a loose wire, then their quality control really needs to be looked at.


You asserted there was no damage to the shipping box and that the device was surrounded by styrofoam so there could there be issues from shipping. I gave you an example of how it could have happened, where even if they tested it at the factory, it could still end up not working once it reached you. If you really feel there is any manufacturer that couldn't suffer from such an issue with device assembly in today's age of manufacturing, then you just haven't purchased enough devices. Humans do final assembly on these devices and humans make mistakes. They also only sample a limited amount to verify quality control. Nobody in consumer verifies every device.



NY_Joe said:


> No, I didn't use a voltmeter. Wasn't opening the Tivo to "fix a wire" or out to diagnose a problem.


I am just trying to save you some trouble. If you have a voltmeter it takes seconds to test the power brick. If that is the issue, they can send you just the power brick instead of the whole unit.


----------



## NY_Joe (Dec 26, 2007)

Just to put an end to this saga I thought I would post again.

On Monday I was sent a tracking number. Went and tracked it to confirm overnight shipment. Nope, not happening. Regular ground shipping 3-4 days. Quick call confirms they screwed up again and didn't ship overnight but thankfully didn't charge my card.

Box shipped Tuesday so I didn't receive until Friday. Open the box on a snowy Friday night all ready to waste a crappy night with the setup and call to Cablevision. Open the TIVO box and all that is in there is a Bolt. No HDMI, no remote, no power block..just a Bolt box. Fine print in RMA said to send back just what was broken and keep everything else. Good thing I didn't send the first box back yet.

I figured let me test it out before I go disconnect everything. Plug it in with old power cord....zip!! NOTHING!!! So it was the power block all along (sfhub wins the prize). Beyond pissed I debated going to Best Buy and doing a switcheroo but I wasn't going out in the snow. A quick search on here yielded a replacement power supply not from TIVO on Amazon. Could be delivered today. Nobody had TIVO power blocks for next day or weekend delivery. Ordered it.

USPS didn't deliver when I was home this morning but did in afternoon, so it was here when I got home tonight. Test run with Tivo box and it started up. Connected it all and did guided setup only to find out they loaded it with Hydra. ARGHHHH!!!!

Fooled around a bit with it bc it wouldn't let me roll back with download going on in background. I like the guide but not much else. Very confusing and all most like there is too much info being thrown at you at once in every screen. I also didn't like that you can't see anywhere what is on every tuner at a glance. In the old software you can hit info and arrow down once and see what is on every tuner.

Called to get card binded to Tivo. First girl was like whats a TIvo. Hung up and called again and got a guy who knew his stuff. Done in 10 mins.

So here I wait as I downgraded software and I am going through guided setup again. I guess when the recondition they just load latest version of newest software on machine. Hopefully it all goes smooth from here on out.


----------

